# My Yamaha YS-828W



## skippy1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I though I would post some pics of my 1990's YS-828W.
I bought it from a friend that was going through a divorce,he bought this blower new in the early 90's. It throws snow farther than any blower I've ever owned. 
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - skippy1969's Album: My 1990 Yamaha YS828WH


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Sweet machine there skippy I have the new Yamaha ys928j I hope it performs as good as your does and lasts as long as well

I believe the older Yamahas were torque power houses maybe even more so than the newer Yammys are.Mine a 9hp actually has less torque than your old 8hp I do believe?

Jamie.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

She's a beauty! I have an old Honda HS80 I restored last year...this year I'm looking for one of these old Yami YS's to do a restoration job on. Only thing that worries me is parts...oh well...


----------



## VintageYamaha (Oct 22, 2013)

Pristine example of those older Yamahas! Great find. You even have the ice/snow pick. Very nice! Make sure to post some videos of this vintage beast in action!


----------



## skippy1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## VintageYamaha (Oct 22, 2013)

So, did you get a chance to use your Yamaha yet? I've used it once so far, but the snow was so heavy and slushy that it wasn't much fun. 

They're calling for a few inches of the white stuff starting tonight, so might get to use it tomorrow!


----------



## skippy1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I've used it for a couple of years now,and I can say she really blows snow far!
A great machine,I sold it the other day to another Yamaha snowblower enthusiast.
It will have a great home.


----------

